# Solved: Can't Print to Shared Printer



## concordal (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes, another user that can't print wirelessly!

My Canon MP530 is connected via USB to a desktop PC running XP Pro. The printer is set to share, which is confirmed by Network Magic.

My laptop, also XP Pro, connects wirelessly to a 2Wire modem. The Canon printer is shown as shared on the Laptop. The Network Magic troubleshooter reports that "This printer is available for printing from this computer."

Here's what happens when I try to print from WordPad: I get the Print dialog box showing the Canon MP530. But when I click Print, nothing happens. Same with Print Preview in WordPad.

Notepad isn't much better. In that case I get "The handle is invalid."

A test print using the Printers and Faxes folder yields "Test page failed to print."

The Printer Properties PORTS tab shows Canon MP530 on Port USB001, described as "Virtual printer port for USB." If I click on Configure Port, I get "An error occurred during port configuration. The operation is not supported."


Here are some of the things that I have already tried:

- Deleting and re-entering the share doesn't help.

- Windows Firewall off on both machines - no difference

- Anti-Virus off on both machines - no difference


Any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## thiyagu114 (May 27, 2009)

Start --> Printers and Faxes -->

Then, Right Click on your Canon MP530 and select it as *Default printer*.


----------



## concordal (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for the response.

The Canon MP530 *is *already the default printer. For the sake of completeness I set the MS XPS Document Writer as the defualt and then re-set the Canon MP530 as the default. Still doesn't print.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> The Canon printer is shown as shared on the Laptop.


That conflicts with "My Canon MP530 is connected via USB to a desktop PC running XP Pro."

If the printer is physically connected to the desktop and shared, delete whatever you have (in Printers and Faxes) on the laptop, and connect to the shared printer properly.


----------



## concordal (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks, Terrynet.

I should have expanded on "The Canon printer is shown as shared on the Laptop."

What I meant is that it shows up as an available shared printer in Printers and Faxes. It shows as "Canon MP530 on _hostname_", where _hostname_ is the name of my Desktop.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks. Sorry for my misinterpretation. The virtual USB port bothers me. It may be correct, and I have a printer connected directly to my router, so I can't check to make sure, but I think it should be a "Standard TCP/IP port."

So, unless you get some knowledgeable advice, I still suggest delete the printer and reconnect it. I like to go to My Network Places, click on 'view workgroup computers,' double click on the desktop's icon, right click on the shared printer, select 'Connect.'


----------



## concordal (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks once again, TerryNet. I deleted the printer and downloaded the latest driver from Canon. I re-installed the printer and rebooted. I also removed Network Magic from both PCs; then I used the 'view-workgroup-computers' technique that you suggested. The process "finds" the Host computer and identifies the printer quite readily. It even tells me that I've successfuly added the network printer. But it still won't print. And yet shared folders works quite well. Any further ideas appreciated!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Create a new port in the properties of the printer on the laptop, Make it a local port and for the port name use \\_computer_name_\\_printer_name_. See if that changes things.


----------



## concordal (Jun 22, 2009)

Resolved! 

Although both PCs are running XP Pro, I used a technique that Vista folks have been using. It's counter-intuitive, but of course this is Windows. 

1. On the laptop, select: Control Panel/ Printers /Add Printer 

2. Choose Add Local Printer. (Yes Local, NOT Network.) Uncheck the box marked :Automatically detect my PnP printer. Click Next 

3. Select Create a New Port and leave the default in the drop down selection as Local Port. Click Next 

4. Windows displays a small dialogue box asking a port name. Key in

\\Host name\printer name 

Host name - is the name of the desktop eg User-judf5564 or Home etc. Printer Name - is MP530 or OffcPrnt, etc. Click OK 

5. Windows will show a list of printer vendors and models. The list looks just like the Windows Add Hardware Dialog. Select your printer manufacturer and printer model from the list. My particular model wasn't shown so I clicked on Windows Update. After an interminable wait the list of models was updated. I chose the closest match and will update the driver later. 

6. When offered, indicate that you want a test print. Hopefully this will help someone else so they don't have to go through all the iterations that I tried. Many thanks to TerryNet and JohnWill.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad that worked out for you. I'll have to remember I can actually abbreviate my technique, I ask folks to install the printer locally, then go back and change the port. This is even easier. Thanks for the feedback and your solution. 

I'm going to steal the content and make a new pastie for problem printer installations.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here you go, this is my "improved" technique borrowing from your procedure. 



> This is a procedure that may work for installing network printers when the normal install doesn't work properly.
> 
> 
> Select: Control Panel, Printers, Add Printer
> ...


----------

